# cheapest triple crown fork for downhill



## Johnny Bachelor (Apr 5, 2004)

whats the cheapest triple crown fork for the budget minded beginner?


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Lets go back to the drawing board. Cheap forks you want! You want to be really cheap. Get those Cheap RST Forks that come on the CCM wall mart bikes ect.. That's cheap that's a great start for you. Then again hit it hard and go the Extra 2K and get a dorado.


----------



## Johnny Bachelor (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks Max winner1, I should have asked whats a good but cheap fork for some light downhill riding?
I'm looking to buy a 02 bighit comp frame and build it up, but i dont want to spend too much as it will be my 2nd bike (and a bit of a mongrel at that!)


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

1998 Judy DH DC. That will be cheap.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

whoa, they make a fork with 3 crowns now. man, am i behind on the times.




used will be your best answer my friend.


----------



## Johnny Bachelor (Apr 5, 2004)

okay, i'll be looking out for a used fork then.
Any models particularly good.

a mate of mine has KHS with a triple crown RST fork. Utter crap but he recons it makes him look hardcore!....amusing


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

an old jr. t would be a good fork. proly your best bet on one that will accually work.


----------



## ---Matt--- (Jan 13, 2004)

Just so you know, it's a double crown! Three crowns would be useless and stupid. It may be a triple clamp, but not triple crown. As for cheap forks, look at 2nd hand manitou, rock shox or marzocchi. But don't get anything less more than 2 years old. See if you can get some old Super T's or something along those lines.

*---Matt---*


----------



## Logicbike (Jan 10, 2004)

*low cost forks*



Johnny Bachelor said:


> whats the cheapest triple crown fork for the budget minded beginner?


Manitou just came out with a new dual crown fork called the "Stance Kingpin". I have pushed on one of these fork straight out of the box and it feels amazing. I know the fork is supose to be really inexpensive fork. I think its cheaper that a Sherman FireFly.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> 1998 Judy DH DC. That will be cheap.


NO! Biggest piece of crap ever! Never worked, sent back to RS 4 times, SUCKS!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

take the time and get something you really want. Don't wase your money on something cheap. Learn the lesson early..because you will spend money later upgrading.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

konabiker said:


> whoa, they make a fork with 3 crowns now. man, am i behind on the times.
> 
> used will be your best answer my friend.


I was thinking the same thing.
[SPAM] I'm selling a 2003 Junior T for $400 send me a P/M [/SPAM]
Send me a p/m... now.


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

for new, Stance Kingpin is going to be heads and shoulders above the others in that price range ($499). I'd stay away from the JrT and Boxxer Race, although if your price limit is 200-300 you might not have a choice. 2002 Super T is better than the newer Jrs and Races, so if you can find one you'll probably be happier (sorry DH Biker). As always, check out www.comparisonpricing.com and www.greenfish.com for the best deals.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

dante said:


> for new, Stance Kingpin is going to be heads and shoulders above the others in that price range ($499). I'd stay away from the JrT and Boxxer Race, although if your price limit is 200-300 you might not have a choice. 2002 Super T is better than the newer Jrs and Races, so if you can find one you'll probably be happier (sorry DH Biker). As always, check out www.comparisonpricing.com and www.greenfish.com for the best deals.


 theres nothing wrong with jr,Ts they just dont have the Hscv cartiges like super/monster T


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Logicbike said:


> Manitou just came out with a new dual crown fork called the "Stance Kingpin". I have pushed on one of these fork straight out of the box and it feels amazing. I know the fork is supose to be really inexpensive fork. I think its cheaper that a Sherman FireFly.


just exactly how cheap is it, wuts the price?

btw, have never seen a triple crown fork and never even heard of one


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't know how quick you want this thing to be up and running, but if you can hold off for a couple more months, forks will get real cheep on the web. You say this is your 2nd bike, so you're already riding right now, right? As is new JR T's are dropping to $450-$500. Used would be another option. I just got rid of my JR T. through RM's buy and sell forum for a price so low ( my ass still hurts ) I won't even say how much...or how little!


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

http://67.19.50.55/forums/showthread.php?t=93482 http://marketplace.consumerreview.c...sults_format=long&db_id=76484&query=retrieval


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

2002 Boxxers are selling for $200 used. Killer deal.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

DH40 said:


> 2002 Boxxers are selling for $200 used. Killer deal.


where?!?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

friends don't let friends ride boxxers......

gotta love the marz line


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> theres nothing wrong with jr,Ts they just dont have the Hscv cartiges like super/monster T


not a big fan of lower-end damping, personally prefer older/better damping over newer/worse. JrTs are fine if you are just starting and plan on upgrading them with HSCV carts at some point, but if you have the means to pick up something better (used, possibly), I'd say go that route. Just my opinion...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> friends don't let friends ride boxxers......
> 
> gotta love the marz line


wuts wrong with boxxers, do they blow up or sumthin?


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> wuts wrong with boxxers, do they blow up or sumthin?


it's called an "open ended lubrication system" 

j/k, bashing boxxers is, ummm, fashionable, just like die-hard support of Marzocchi is as well. They had a problem leaking oil, but new seals (evil genius?) around 2002 fixed that. Some people also have tried the entry level (comparable to the JrT) and since it didn't perform well they write off ALL boxxers. They take some setting up as well, with internal preload as well as separate hi/low speed compression adjustments. Not a bad fork, I've been on a WC all year and zero problems (except for the recent scratched stanchion  ), so it's pretty funny to watch people (cough cough, JM, cough cough) froth at the mouth whenever boxxers are mentioned.


----------

